# de modo que



## alumnafrancesa

Hola!

lei en la gramatica que después de "de modo que " se ponse siempre el subjuntivo, sin embargo si quiero decir:

...*de modo que* esta seguro de que nadie le hablarà de su vida privada.

como hacer cuando tenemos la estructura "estar seguro de que" que introduce una certidumbre pues el indicativo y "de modo que " que se acompana con el subjuntivo.

estoy un poco confundida, qué lio para mi el asunto del subjuntivo!

gracias y saludos!


----------



## flljob

Pues tu oración es correcta y no tiene ningún subjuntivo.

Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Podrías decir: 

... de modo que estar seguro es muy importante en...
... de modo que está seguro que...
... de modo que esté seguro que...

Todo depende del contexto.


----------



## Namarne

alumnafrancesa said:


> qué lio para mi el asunto del subjuntivo!


Creo que para nosotros también, aunque no sea un lío utilizarlo, sí lo es explicarlo.  
Pero fíjate una cosa. En tu ejemplo, *de modo que* no cumple ninguna función en la oración, en realidad. Podrías haber empezado la frase con *por eso*, *por este motivo*, o cualquier otra introducción que enlace con alguna idea anterior; la frase que viene después no es _dependiente _sintácticamente. 
En tu gramática debe referirse seguramente a otro tipo de uso de esa expresión, por ejemplo: 
_Prepara la mesa de modo que quede presentable. 
Estudia mucho de modo que apruebes._ 
Aquí introduce una finalidad, o al menos eso me parece. Podrías sustituirlo por _para que + subj._ o _para + infinitivo_ (la segunda al menos). 

No sé si van por ahí los tiros.


----------



## Baunilha

Sí, creo que hay un error en la gramática. La construcción 'de modo que' no rige el uso del subjuntivo, digo no lo rige en todos los casos.

Se puede comparar el uso de esa construcción al uso en francés de 'de façon/manière/sorte que':

por un lado es se usa la construcción en oraciones consecutivas 
por otro lado, se utiliza la construcción en oraciones que expresan finalidad.

Depende pues de lo que quieres decir, del matiz, del sentido de la frase


----------



## Sumx

tu oración está bien...ánimo!!!


----------



## alumnafrancesa

Como saber cuando usar el subjuntivo o el indicativo después de " de modo que" ?


----------



## sigjak

*De modo que/De manera que/De forma que/(De suerte que*)*
*) Construcciones con ”suerte” son poco frecuentes.

Con la primera frase en futuro o imperativo y la subordinada en *subjuntivo *del presente, estas expresiones tienen un valor de *finalidad *(=para que). Finalidad en el pasado se expresa con imperfecto de subjuntivo*:*
·        Hablaremos de modo que todos nos entiendan.
· Tenéis que hacer buena letra en el examen de forma que yo pueda entenderla sin problemas.
· Háblame con sinceridad de una vez de manera que yo pueda confiar en ti.
· Entró silenciosamente de modo que yo no la oyera. 
·         Existía el propósito de declarar libres los precios a cobrar por los notarios, de suerte que entre ellos se estableciera una "sana" competencia.

En *indicativo* estas expresione tienen un valor *consecutivo* (=así que)
·         Entró silenciosamente de modo que yo no la oí.
·         Lo hicimos de manera que recibimos muchos elogios.
·         Lo hizo de tal forma que terminó por convencernos.
·         Cose de manera tal que la ropa que hace parece comprada.
·         Se lo mandó de suerte que parecía que se lo rogaba.


----------



## alumnafrancesa

muchas gracias por su larga explicacion, con el subjuntivo " he reemplazado las estructuras por "para que" y parece bien sin embargo con el indicativo he hecho lo mismo con "asi que" (en cuanto) pero no funciona, me paerce que hay algo que me escapa; no entiendo muy bien la regla sobre todo hasta hoy creia que con " de modo que" se ponia siempre el subjuntivo como lo explica la gramatica o mas bien la que poseo.


----------



## Baunilha

alumnafrancesa said:


> muchas gracias por su larga explicacion, con el subjuntivo " he reemplazado las estructuras por "para que" y parece bien sin embargo con el indicativo he hecho lo mismo con "asi que" (en cuanto) pero no funciona, me paerce que hay algo que me escapa; no entiendo muy bien la regla sobre todo hasta hoy creia que con " de modo que" se ponia siempre el subjuntivo como lo explica la gramatica o mas bien la que poseo.


 
pero tú hablas francés. No se puede compararlo con "de façon que..."?
En francés se puede añadir tanto 'le subjonctif' como 'l'indicatif'. Para expresar 'un but' pondrás el subjuntivo y para 'une conséquence' pondrás el indicativo. 


1. Lo hice ayer de modo que me sobra tiempo para X
2. Lo hice ayer de modo que me sobre tiempo para X

1. una mera consecuencia: lo hiciste ayer. *Por consiguiente,* hoy te sobra tiempo. 
2. acto volitivo (finalidad/'but'): lo hiciste *para que/ a fin de que. *

1. Il le fit de sorte qu'il avait l'occasion de...
2. Il le fit de sorte qu'il eût l'occasion de...

1. una mera consecuencia: lo hizo ayer.* Por consiguiente*, hoy le sobra tiempo. 
2. acto volitivo (finalidad/'but'): lo hizo ayer *para que/ a fin de que... *(afin d'avoir l'occasion de...)


Suerte!


----------



## alumnafrancesa

Hola!

para concluir, primero gracias a todos por sus respuestas; si entiendo bien (y lo espero) es un resumen, pienso que existe otros casos:
*1) cuando se trata de un hecho ya realizado: de modo que + indicativo.* Por lo tanto siempre las frases tienen tiempos pasados?
*2) si es un hecho no realizado: de modo que + subjuntivo.*

es eso?


----------



## Baunilha

alumnafrancesa said:


> Hola!
> 
> para concluir, primero gracias a todos por sus respuestas; si entiendo bien (y lo espero) es un resumen, pienso que existe otros casos:
> *1) cuando se trata de un hecho ya realizado: de modo que + indicativo.* Por lo tanto siempre las frases tienen tiempos pasados?
> *2) si es un hecho no realizado: de modo que + subjuntivo.*
> 
> es eso?


 
en la mayoría de los casos, se puede decir eso, sí...
Pero hay algunas excepciones.

'Había pronunciado un discurso de modo que todo el mundo entendiera los motivos de...'

El hecho de que hubiera pronunciado el discurso implica que se trata de algo realizado. La forma flexionada del verbo 'entender' indica también que se trata de un hecho dado en el pasado.

La diferencia entre indicativo y subjuntivo en (los tiempos d)el pasado.

1. 'Había pronunciado un discurso de modo que todo el mundo *entendiera* los motivos de...'

2. 'Había pronunciado un discurso de modo que todo el mundo *entendió* los motivos de...'

1. entendiera porque la subordinada (la subordonnée) hace resaltar *el efecto deseado.*
2. entendió porque la subordinada indica que se pone énfasis en la consequencia. Pues, también es el efecto, pero fue el efecto realizado *sin querer.*

Hace falta plantear una pregunta a la hora de analizar/escribir la forma adecuada:
? est-ce qu'il s'agit (ici) d'une conséquence? (non volitif)
? Se trata aquí de una consecuencia? (non volitivo)

A. Sí: has de poner el indicativo
B. No, el referente en la principal hizo X para obtener el efecto descrito en la subordinada: subjuntivo.


----------



## Baunilha

pero lo que dije en mi respuesta:
en la mayoría de los casos, se puede decir eso - lo que escribiste en la última respuesta - , sí...


----------



## alumnafrancesa

Hola!

Por favor, tengo otra duda con "de modo que" para saber como hacer correctamente la concordancia de los tiempos.
Si trata de una agua mezclada con una sustancia toxica.

Si el agua està alterada *de modo que* no se llam*e* "agua", ya no *es/serà* potable para el consumo.

_muchas gracias de antemano._


----------



## hilario

A mi los ejemplos que habéis puesto con indicativo no me suenan bien,en todo caso yo diría:
Habíapronunciado el discurso de* un* modo (mejor, de una manera) que todo el mundo entendió los...
Entró silenciosamente ,de *tal *modo que yo no la oí.
Lo hicimos de *tal *manera que recibimos muchos elogios.

Hasta luego.


----------



## Baunilha

alumnafrancesa said:


> Hola!
> 
> Por favor, tengo otra duda con "de modo que" para saber como hacer correctamente la concordancia de los tiempos.
> Si trata de una agua mezclada con una sustancia toxica.
> 
> Si el agua està alterada *de modo que* no se llam*e* "agua", ya no *es/serà* potable para el consumo.
> 
> _muchas gracias de antemano._


 
Hola!

Diría que no se llam*a* "agua," porque se trata de la consecuenca: 
y es mejor poner el indicativo presente,...

sin embargo, la oración no suena normal


----------



## Mariaencarna

Hola, no suena normal porque lo de "llamarse agua" no tiene mucho sentido, es eso lo que suena raro, no el tiempo verbal, que, tiene razón Baunilha, es el indicativo. Está muy claro: consecuencia: indicativo, finalidad: subjuntivo.
Saludos.


----------



## abécédaire

Hola 

como suena extrano el hecho de decir,  "se llama agua", para mostrar que es el punto de vista de la gente, no podriamos decir "no se le llama agua".

Muchas gracias y saludos.


----------



## juandiego

Baunilha said:


> Diría que no se llam*a* "agua," porque se trata de la consecuenca:
> y es mejor poner el indicativo presente,...
> 
> sin embargo, la oración no suena normal


Hola.
No estoy de acuerdo, requiere subjuntivo al tratarse de una situación hipotética introducida por el inicial "si".

En la frase de *alumnafrancesa*, yo diría:
Si el agua está *tan* alterada de modo que _no se *llame*_ (no pueda llamarse) agua, ya no *sería* potable.

No obstante, "de modo que" queda rarito ahí. Sonaría mejor sin el "de modo" y las pequeñas correcciones que conlleva esta alteración:
Si el agua está tan (a tal punto) alterada que no se pueda llamar agua, ya no sería potable.


----------



## Baunilha

juandiego said:


> Hola.
> No estoy de acuerdo, requiere subjuntivo al tratarse de una situación hipotética introducida por el inicial "si".
> 
> En la frase de *alumnafrancesa*, yo diría:
> Si el agua esta alterada de modo que _no se llame_ (no pueda llamarse) agua, ya no sería potable.


 

Depende de lo que se expresa.

"Si el agua está alterada[,] de modo que no _se llama agua, _ya...."

=> aquí queremos explicar algo, y ya no se trata de algo hípotetico (Cuando el agua está alterada, de modo...'). De ahí que pongamos el indicativo. No puede ser sino una constatación de algo real, una verdad general.

"Si el agua está alterada de modo que no se llame agua, etc."

=> aquí es más bien lo hipotético que se expresa. Por eso, hay que poner el subjuntivo.


----------



## juandiego

Baunilha said:


> Depende de lo que se expresa.
> 
> "Si el agua está alterada[,] de modo que no _se llama agua, _ya...."
> 
> => aquí queremos explicar algo, y ya no se trata de algo hípotetico (Cuando el agua está alterada, de modo...'). De ahí que pongamos el indicativo. No puede ser sino una constatación de algo real, una verdad general.
> 
> "Si el agua está alterada de modo que no se llame agua, etc."
> 
> => aquí es más bien lo hipotético que se expresa. Por eso, hay que poner el subjuntivo.


Comprendo lo que dices y no me atrevo a aseverar que no estés en lo cierto. Sin embargo, el indicativo ma suena mal, aún en el primer caso que expones. Incluso con las opciones que yo planteaba, con las que el sentido al que te refieres queda más claro:
_Si el agua está a tal punto alterada que no puede llamarse agua, ya no es potable_,
aún así, el presente de subjuntivo primero y el potencial después, me suena mejor que con dos presentes de indicativo.

Si elimináramos el inicial "si", la frase estaría perfecta, pero, a mi modo de ver, el "si" inicial le otorga al conjunto un caracter de hipótesis muy claro, por lo que prescindir del subjuntivo y condicional suena forzado.


----------



## Baunilha

juandiego said:


> Comprendo lo que dices y no me atrevo a aseverar que no estés en lo cierto. Sin embargo, el indicativo ma suena mal, aún en el primer caso que expones. Incluso con las opciones que yo planteaba, con las que el sentido al que te refieres queda más claro:
> _Si el agua está a tal punto alterada que no puede llamarse agua, ya no es potable_,
> aún así, el presente de subjuntivo primero y el potencial después, me suena mejor que con dos presentes de indicativo.
> 
> Si elimináramos el inicial "si", la frase estaría perfecta, pero, a mi modo de ver, el "si" inicial le otorga al conjunto un caracter de hipótesis muy claro, por lo que prescindir del subjuntivo y condicional suena forzado.


 
Cabe concluir que alumna francesa puede elegir entre los dos.  Sólo hace falta reformular la frase.


----------



## alumnafrancesa

Es muy dificil elegir porque al principio creia que "si" tenia el valor de "en el caso de que" ahora estoy un poco confundida, para mi ambos pueden ser posibles.
Cada uno tiene argumentos validos, solidos.

Muchas gracias o todos por sus participaciones muy activas.


----------



## juandiego

alumnafrancesa said:


> Es muy dificil elegir porque al principio creia que "si" tenia el valor de "en el caso de que" ahora estoy un poco confundida, para mi ambos pueden ser posibles.
> Cada uno tiene argumentos validos, solidos.
> 
> Muchas gracias o todos por sus participaciones muy activas.



Ese "si" tiene el caracter de "en caso de que", sin duda. Curiosamente, si se sustituye el "si" por "en caso de que", parece requerir el subjuntivo mucho más:
En caso de que el agua esté tan alterada que no pueda llamarse agua, ya no sería agua,

incluso el primer verbo *estar*, ya debe estar en subjuntivo (esté).


----------



## Ergosum

Hola

Quiero saber las respuestas de estos ejercicios:

Se comportó de tal manera que todos (pensar) que estaba borracho.
Escribía de tal manera que nadie (entender) su letra.

Debo usar el indicativo o el subjuntivo?


----------



## clares3

Hola
Se comportó de tal manera que todos pensaban que estaba borracho.
Escribía de tal manera que nadie entendía su letra.


----------



## Ergosum

No se puede usar el subjuntivo en estas oraciones?


----------



## clares3

Hola
Creo que no. Fíjate cómo quedan en subjuntivo:
Se comportó de tal manera que todos piensen que estaba borracho.
Escribía de tal manera que nadie entienda su letra.

La primera frase atraería un subjuntivo en otro supuesto: se porta de tal manera para que todos piensen que está borracho.
Y lo mismo ocurre con la segunda: Escribe de tal manera para que nadie entienda su letra.

Si cambiamos el tiempo de la primera frase entonces sí se puede utilizar el subjuntivo, pero si mantenemos la primera frase en pasado la concordancia verbal exige un pasado también en la siguiente frase.
Pero será mejor ver cómo lo explican otros.


----------



## Ergosum

He encontrado una oracion que dice " Se comportó de modo que el profesor lo expulsara de clase." Como ves esta oracion?


----------



## clares3

Hola
 " Se comportó de modo que el profesor lo expulsara de clase."
Sería más correcta si dijera:  "Se comportó de tal modo para que el profesor lo expulsara de clase" o "se comportó de tal modo que dio lugar a que el profesor lo expulsara de clase"
Pero en cuanto al hilo original, me mantengo en lo que dije a salvo lo que puedan decir, con mejor criterio, los demás.


----------



## lady jekyll

clares3 said:


> Hola
> " Se comportó de modo que el profesor lo expulsara de clase."
> Sería más correcta si dijera:  "Se comportó de tal modo para que el profesor lo expulsara de clase" o "se comportó de tal modo que dio lugar a que el profesor lo expulsara de clase"
> Pero en cuanto al hilo original, me mantengo en lo que dije a salvo lo que puedan decir, con mejor criterio, los demás.



Yo me sumo y te apoyo en lo que dices, Clares .

Sólo añado que también vale:

Se comportó de tal manera que todos pensa*ron* que estaba borracho.

Saludos


----------



## clares3

Hola
Como casi siempre, de acuerdo con Lady Jeckyll en la alternativa que propone: Se comportó de tal manera que todos pensaron que estaba borracho.


----------



## lady jekyll

clares3 said:


> Hola
> Como casi siempre  *Eso es buena señal... *


----------

